# Fleshing Tool



## bam_bam (Nov 15, 2010)

I got a couple coon skins from last years trapping and I would like to tan them. I got me a fleshing beam worked up and need a fleshing tool. What do you guys use? Is there something out there that I can make or would it be best to buy something?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 15, 2010)

A dull drawknife or big butcher knife works good on a beam, or a big tablespoon sharpened up a little bit for corners. I have a couple fleshers I've made out of deer cannon and ulna bones that work well.


----------



## dawg2 (Nov 15, 2010)

An old lawnmower blade (FLAT) works good.  You can have two, one for small and one for big hides and of course, a sharpened tablespoon!


----------



## chehawknapper (Nov 15, 2010)

Any square edged metal bar will work. There are different ways to produce good scrapers from canon bones. If you can wait until the Frontier Festival, we will do a public demo on how to properly flesh those hides. I'll do one and you get to do the other.


----------



## bam_bam (Nov 15, 2010)

chehawknapper said:


> Any square edged metal bar will work. There are different ways to produce good scrapers from canon bones. If you can wait until the Frontier Festival, we will do a public demo on how to properly flesh those hides. I'll do one and you get to do the other.



Ok, I will bring two of them to chehaw. They are cased out with face and everything intact.


----------



## Nugefan (Nov 16, 2010)

bam_bam said:


> Ok, I will bring two of them to chehaw. They are cased out with face and everything intact.



I am in this class too , I'll bring one to do also ....


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 16, 2010)

Ya`ll are gonna have to clean your moccasins off, and brush the hair off of you, before comin` in my lodge. Can`t have you hooligans messin` up my place!!


----------



## Nugefan (Nov 16, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll are gonna have to clean your moccasins off, and brush the hair off of you, before comin` in my lodge. Can`t have you hooligans messin` up my place!!



Mr Ben said we could flesh em in your tipi if it was too cold outside ....


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 16, 2010)

Nugefan said:


> Mr Ben said we could flesh em in your tipi if it was too cold outside ....


----------



## bam_bam (Nov 16, 2010)

I had already piddled around with one yesterday (before I posted this) with a dull blade and did the best i could. I got it tacked down and stretched out. I have checked it several times and it looks ok but I got a question. Do I need to wash the greasy rascal in some dawn to get the grease off the hid or will it be ok to leave?


----------



## bam_bam (Nov 16, 2010)

Nugefan said:


> Mr Ben said we could flesh em in your tipi if it was too cold outside ....



Sounds like a plan to me


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 16, 2010)

Bambam, be sure to get the cartilage out of the ears, too.


----------



## TNGIRL (Nov 16, 2010)

Ben, are you gonna have a class at Cheehaw that weekend of the Frontier Festival, on fleshing a hide? I have a deer hide of my friend Wanda and one of my own to tan. Would that be something I might be able to work on then? I'd love to learn how to do this correctly!!!! What tools do I need to bring with me?


----------



## chehawknapper (Nov 16, 2010)

Bam Bam, Make sure you remove that thin layer of meat/membrane. There is a layer of fat in between that membrane and the skin that can cause grease burn if left on. If you have removed that, simply stand your stretching board up and occasionally wipe off any grease off the surface. I have never had a problem with coon. Beaver and otter quite often need degreasing and Dawn works great. Tomi - bring em' on. I'll spend as much time as I can with everyone. I have plenty of fleshing knives though it sounds like I might need to make up a few more beams. I'm gonna need them anyway for the brain tan class.


----------



## TNGIRL (Nov 16, 2010)

chehawknapper said:


> Bam Bam, Make sure you remove that thin layer of meat/membrane. There is a layer of fat in between that membrane and the skin that can cause grease burn if left on. If you have removed that, simply stand your stretching board up and occasionally wipe off any grease off the surface. I have never had a problem with coon. Beaver and otter quite often need degreasing and Dawn works great. Tomi - bring em' on. I'll spend as much time as I can with everyone. I have plenty of fleshing knives though it sounds like I might need to make up a few more beams. I'm gonna need them anyway for the brain tan class.



Thanks Ben!!!!! maybe I can get Wander to work hers while I work mine at same time!!!! cool!!!!  And if she can't then I'll do them both. Sure hope tain't as cold in Jan as it was last Jan!!!!Whew weeeeee!!!!
When do you suppose this class will happen? Jeff and I will be there as early as we can, I hope that Friday maybe!!!! if not that Sat for sure. But I bet your class is on Friday?


----------



## Nugefan (Nov 17, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


>



don't be spankin' me , I don't have central heat in my tent ....



bam_bam said:


> Sounds like a plan to me



I am with ya brother .......


----------



## GAnaturalist (Nov 19, 2010)

I have a huge draw knife, and 8inch PVC pipe beam. I keep the draw knife razor sharp though. 

I want to drop the 80-120.00 dollars on a nice English Fleshing knife. They work. I plan on shooting some beavers this winter. I have 6-7 large pelts that I am sitting on. 

Will I make a beaver coat....or beaver bedspread.... ??? I don't know ! I should probably save the bedspread project for black bear pelts......


----------

